# Coding Follow up Visit for Needle Stick Accident



## mecamach@montefiore.org (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, 
Can someone please clarify this for me?  A patient came in for a follow up visit from the emergency room to our office.  They had a needlestick injury that occured at their place of work.  I am aware that accident codes are for present day injuries.  Since this is a follow up visit - does the E code need to be coded as a late effect?  Or which diagnosis should be used?

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2013)

the dx code is a V code for follow up if there are no complications and no E code is appended if there are no complications.  You use Late effect codes (905-908) and late effect E codes only if there are in fact late effects of the injury.
ICD-10 Cm coding will be different, you will not use follow-up Z (V code equivalent) codes for injuries.


----------



## mecamach@montefiore.org (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

